# Katy Perry ist nackt nicht zu haben



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2010)

*Sexy ist okay, nur ausziehen will sie sich nicht
Katy Perry ist nackt nicht zu haben*​
Prüde ist die Latex liebende Katy Perry (26) sicher ganz und gar nicht. Gerne zeigt sie sich auch in freizügigen und aufreizenden Klamotten, aber gewisse Prinzipien hat die Sängerin trotzdem.

Wie sie der britischen Cosmopolitan berichtet, spiele sie zwar gerne die Sexbombe, aber nackt würde sie sich niemals zeigen. „Ich würde keine Playboy Doppelseite machen“, verkündet Katy. Eher sieht sie sich, wie Dita Von Teese (38), in Burlesque-Tradition „reizen“.

„Ich bin 26 und ich weiß, dass dies meine Hauptjahre sind und ich bin zuversichtlich“, meint die Sängerin, die gerade erst ihrem Lover Russell Brand (35) das Ja-Wort gab. Katy ist davon überzeugt, dass ihre Fans noch viel von ihr erwarten können, sei es musikalisch, sei es outfit- und showmäßig.

*Wir sind gespannt... 

Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2010)

Wir haben Zeit und können warten


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2010)

es muss ja keine Doppelseite sein  :thx:


----------



## krawutz (9 Nov. 2010)

Soll sie mal Frau von Teese nacheifern - das wird geil.:thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (9 Nov. 2010)

Irgendwann werden sie alle mal schwach


----------



## Geldsammler (9 Nov. 2010)

Oops-Bilder reichen uns ja auch.


----------



## tommie3 (9 Nov. 2010)

Eine Frage der Zeit und der Summe!
Wird schon werden


----------



## CmMember (9 Nov. 2010)

deswegen gibt es ja auch ein porno von dita


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (30 Nov. 2010)

Wenn's wirklich nur auf's Geld ankommt, soll der Hefner mal endlich sein Bankkonto plündern gehen


----------



## frank86 (30 Nov. 2010)

der zufall wird uns glücklich machen!!!!


----------



## Chris80 (30 Nov. 2010)

Ist nur eine Geldfrage, irgendwann wird jeder schwach


----------

